# Ikariam.com - I HAVE BEEN BANNED!!



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Whoops!

Ikariam.com has banned me! :-(

My own fault - like the game so much was running five seperate accounts - never mind -- have appealed as I wasn't cross working the accounts - they were seperate and far away from each other - like 30+ islands!!

Just hope they let me have my main account back as I was upto lvl 20 towns on my main town and between 16 & 17 on the others with over 300k gold reserve and 58 cargo ships!!


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, there is more to life than computer games. :lol:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Holden_C04 said:


> Dude, there is more to life than computer games. :lol:


:thumb: Agreed.


----------

